
Program imperatively using Haskell lenses (2013) - jasim
http://www.haskellforall.com/2013/05/program-imperatively-using-haskell.html
======
TuringTest
As I said elsewhere, I believe the imperative-vs-functional war is coming to
an end.

Now that structures based on Category Theory (generic types, lambdas, monads,
futures/promises...) are being adopted by most mainstream programming
languages, side effects can be described in a declarative way that is thread-
safe and thus amenable to parallelism, will still allowing developers to write
in a mostly imperative style.

It's a rare instance where we can really get the best of both worlds. I'm
optimist about future developments of PLs.

